# Chocolate Pudding



## virgo152 (Jan 29, 2008)

What are some good receipes to use with Chocolate pudding?


----------



## QSis (Jan 29, 2008)

My mom used to make Chocolate Cream Pie a lot when I was a kid.

I loved it, but don't think I've had it since!

Or how about Chocolate Pudding Trifle? Recipes : Chocolate Pudding Trifle : Food Network

mmmm MMMMM!

Lee


----------



## Toots (Jan 29, 2008)

I have made this Barefoot Contessa recipe several times, it is good and easy.

Recipes : Double Chocolate Pudding : Food Network


----------



## Shaheen (Jan 30, 2008)

Not a recipe, but I think warm chocolate pudding with vanilla ice cream and raspberry sauce tastes so good!


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 30, 2008)

Sex in a Pan II - Allrecipes

This is close enough to the one I make. I leave off the walnuts though.


----------



## xmascarol1 (Jan 30, 2008)

*chocolate pie*

At our house, the chocolate pie at Thanksgiving was as popular as the pumpkin pie.  Of course it was homemade pudding in a graham cracker crust and topped with whipped cream.  And I have fond memories of a neighbor making a pie called Blackbottom pie which was really very thick choc. pudding at the bottom and a vanilla pudding on the top and covered with a meringue.  So good .


----------



## pdswife (Jan 30, 2008)

I like it simple and easy... just eat it warm right out of the pan.  Yummy!


----------



## Toots (Jan 30, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Sex in a Pan II - Allrecipes
> 
> This is close enough to the one I make. I leave off the walnuts though.


 
We make this exact recipe except with butterscotch pudding, we call it the "Better than Robert Redford" dessert -


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats what my Mom and her friends called it in front of me when I was little, then I heard Better Than Sex, this is the first time I've heard it this way.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jan 30, 2008)

That "Better than sex" recipe is AMAZING!! One of my husbands family members made it last Thanksgiving it was literally..... well... you know.


----------

